# MMAF Graphics Competition (2)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys!

This is the sign up thread for the second graphics competiton chain (the first being posters).

I figure those who still aren't in the Grand Prix, or even those who are and want more to do, should have something going while we wait to see who wins the GP.

-------------------------

*Rules:*

Type: *Sig*
Theme: *Video Games*
Size: *450 X 420 MAX*
Due Date: *07/13/2010*

You must get your work on the *13th*, or you will be disqualified. For this competition (and all normal "graphics competitons") you can just submit your work here in this thread.

Becuase of unexpected issues, I will not be able to compete in the finals against Chuck, so we need someone to go against him, thus, the winner of this competition also gets a PASS into the finals of the GFX Grand Prix, to face off against Chuck. This is a wild card competition.

--------------------------

*Prizes:*

Winner: *50,000 credits*
Second place: *10,000 credits*
Wild card: *The winner gets to face Chuck in the finals of the GFX Grand Prix*
-------------------------

*Registration*:

1. *Intermission*
2. *Killstarz*
3. *KryOnicle*
4. *HitOrGetHit*
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im In


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added my good man.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will be improving my photoshop skills greatly for this one. I got a great idea


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im in dude!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added, homie G funk.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

going a bit old school on your ass:











Created 100% from scratch.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahaha! I love it. :thumb01:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Kry added.

Nice work KS, looks solid.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sign me up for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This entry is exciting me, I have really learned alot latly and my photoshop skills arent completely terrible anymore lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> This entry is exciting me, I have really learned alot latly and my photoshop skills arent completely terrible anymore lol


Yeah, you are improving for sure! I like to think I am getting better. I got some good advice and learned a lot by looking at what other people did and trying some new things on the last competition. I am really excited to get this going! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


>


Gah! I love FFXIII!!! Awesome sig as well. Lighting rules though!!! :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys, I have had a lot of major issues and things pop up, and I will not be able to get in any work whatsoever against Chuck in the finals. Thus, this competition will now also make the winner enter the finals against Chuck in the Grand Prix. It has now become a wild card competition to see who faces off against Chuck in round 3.

Those of you who have submitted your sig for this competition may edit your post and remove your sig if you wish, as I consider this a new competition, and the new due date is the 13th, not the 12th. 

The winner will face Chuck and get the credit prize for this competition as well..

Good luck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Guys, I have had a lot of major issues and things pop up, and I will not be able to get in any work whatsoever against Chuck in the finals. Thus, this competition will now also make the winner enter the finals against Chuck in the Grand Prix. It has now become a wild card competition to see who faces off against Chuck in round 3.
> 
> Those of you who have submitted your sig for this competition may edit your post and remove your sig if you wish, as I consider this a new competition, and the new due date is the 13th, not the 12th.
> 
> ...


Is everything alright? I hope everything you have going on works out.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Due date is today, anyone else submitting some work?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Due date is today, anyone else submitting some work?


I am going to finish up mine today and get it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am going to finish up mine today and get it in. :thumbsup:


Nice one!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Nice one!!!


Haha no I am really finishing it up right now. None of my ideas have been working so far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man nothing was working for me this time so here was what I came up with.










Not my best at all but like I said, I just didn't have it this time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79098-mmaf-graphics-competition-2-voting.html


----------

